
Show HN: DNSApe – Simple, Fast Network Tools - codercotton
https://dnsape.com
======
codercotton
DNSApe 1.1.3 has been released. DNSApe
([https://dnsape.com](https://dnsape.com)) is a free network tool for anyone
that deals with websites on a daily basis. We provide the following tools.

* DNS Records - list DNS records for a domain

* DNS Traversal - show DNS records from root, TLD, and authoritative name servers

* DNS Cache - show DNS records from popular DNS servers

* HTTP Headers - get HTTP headers for a domain

* Whois - Whois lookup (we never save any lookups)

* IP Whois - just what is sounds like...

* SSL - SSL lookup and verification

* Ping - a simple ping from our server

We’ve fixed and added a bunch since our initial New Years release. Here are
our new features.

* Dark mode! Our top requested feature...

* Lookup URLs - copy URLs to share and load lookups directly (e.g. [https://dnsape.com/ssl/amazon.com](https://dnsape.com/ssl/amazon.com) or [https://dnsape.com/dns/reddit.com](https://dnsape.com/dns/reddit.com))

* Replaced RBL tool with SSL tool (RBL lookup may return later in a more useful state)

* Added client IP address linked to IPWhois lookup in the footer

* Entirely new backend infrastructure (Docker on Vultr behind Cloudflare)

Future features include an upload time calculator, a network subnet
calculator, and a one-page domain summary. You can vote on features here
([https://dnsape.featureupvote.com](https://dnsape.featureupvote.com)).

DNSApe is open source under the MIT license here
([https://github.com/srvaudit](https://github.com/srvaudit)). We're looking
for feedback and suggestions, and of course contributors are welcome!

------
kseistrup
It seems to be putting a random character before each TXT record, how come?

    
    
        https://dnsape.com/dns/dr.dk
        https://dnsape.com/dns/svt.se
        https://dnsape.com/dns/aftenposten.no
        https://dnsape.com/dns/dmarcian.com

